# Sir Vape Mini News :)



## Sir Vape (1/9/14)

I just want to thank you guys for all the support you have given Sir Vape over the last two weeks. It's really been overwhelming and positive.

Our website will be up and running in a few weeks 

I will be sending out a stock sheet via our mailing list with all items when they arrive. If you would like to be on the mailing list please pop me an email on asksirvape@gmail.com . Sir Vape has searched for a variety of unique and quality items that I'm sure you are going to love. 

Vape On!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Smoke187 (1/9/14)

Great stuff, you got my e-mail addy, so you can add me to your mailing lists

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow (1/9/14)

Hi sir vape. You still got my e-mail?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/9/14)

Sir Vape said:


> I just want to thank you guys for all the support you have given Sir Vape over the last two weeks. It's really been overwhelming and positive.
> 
> Our website will be up and running in a few weeks
> 
> ...



@Sir Vape wishing you all the best and looking forward to seeing the website 

PM incoming!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

